# L'orario di gentoo sballa

## albcons

ciao spesso mi capica di vedere che l'orario di gentoo viene alterato quando faccio l'emerge del mondo...qualcuno sa dove mettere le mani? grazie mille   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

vedi che la conf della timezone è cambiata da link a variabile in conf.d/clock.  :Wink: 

----------

## albcons

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> vedi che la conf della timezone è cambiata da link a variabile in conf.d/clock. 

 

il mio file clock è così composto:

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="UTC"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

#TIMEZONE="Factory"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

il timezone è factory...

----------

## djinnZ

è commentato quindi non ho idea di come sia definito di default.

Decommentalo e cambialo in "Europe/Rome".

e nel dubbio reimposterei il link

```
ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime
```

 meglio esagerare.

ed anche CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" non starebbe male.

Usi nptd?

In tal caso devi configurarlo perchè se non trova il server è facile che sballi l'orario.

(tra l'altro può settare la data entro un limite preciso che non ricordo più come va cambiato)

Ultima possibilità interfaccia hardware, il nuovo kernel (>2.6.1 :Cool:  ha una gestione per il timeclock che potrebbe non essere del tutto compatibile con il tuo hardware (nel caso disabilitala) o più semplicemente per quelche misteriosa ragione riavviando la MB perde l'ora (lo so perchè la mia vecchia asus aveva questo problema, era la batteria, ma non credo sia il tuo caso).

Edit: Mi ero dimenticato, CLOCK=UTC va bene su linux box pure ma se hai più di un sistema operativo (anche due versioni diverse di linux o BSD non solo quella solita caricatura di OS imposto "per legge") devi impostare "local" altrimenti ad ogni riavvio con un altro sistema la data ti viene sballata.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma *Quote:*   

> # Select the proper timezone. For valid values, peek inside of the
> 
> # /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory. For example, some common values are
> 
> # "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".
> ...

 

Non ti sembra che spieghi bene cosa devi fare ?

----------

## albcons

grazie mille per la risp esauriente...non sapevo tutte queste opzioni da modificare...scusate se la domanda era fin troppo banale   :Embarassed:   ciao a tutti

----------

## djinnZ

Dopo che hai configurato il sistema, se hai risolto ricodati di aggiungere il tag apposito.

----------

## randomaze

 *albcons wrote:*   

> ciao spesso mi capica di vedere che l'orario di gentoo viene alterato quando faccio l'emerge del mondo...qualcuno sa dove mettere le mani? grazie mille  

 

Definisci "alterato".

Oltre a quando detto se per "alterato" intendi che ci sono variazioni di qualche minuto allora rimuovi il file /etc/adjtime (e, ovviamente, rimetti a posto l'orologio  :Wink:  )

----------

## gutter

Prima rimetti a posto l'orologio e poi rimuovi il file indicato da ramdomaze.

----------

## albcons

non mi lascia modificare l'ora manualmente da kde...ho provato a riavviare ma niente..l'orario continua ad essere sbagliato di un ora in avanti...boh

----------

## gutter

Posta un 

```
$ ls -al /etc/localtime
```

----------

## albcons

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 Feb  7 12:45 /etc/localtime -> ../usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome

----------

## djinnZ

Ma mica da utente non riesci a modificare l'ora?

----------

## albcons

no non riesco...

----------

## djinnZ

Non capisco.

Ripeto con calma e con calma rispondi:

L'impossibilità a settare l'ora la riscontri da utente normale od anche da root?

Il kernel qual è?

Se è > 2.6.18 hai per caso abilitato la sezione Real Time Clock? (O qualcosa del genere, ora non ho tempo e voglia di andare a vedere)

Hai configurato localtime come percorso relativo, rifallo come percorso assoluto.

Hai configurato TIMEZONE?

Hai configurato CLOCK_SYSTOHC?

Hai installato ntpd? (non lo devi installare devi solo rispondere si o no)

quali e quanti sistemi operativi ci sono sul pc?

L'ora sballa di qualche secondo o minuto come ha tirato ad indovinare randomaze o di circa un'ora come ho sempre tirato ad indovinare io?

L'hardware è datato?

Se non fornisci maggiori informazioni...  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> L'ora sballa di qualche secondo o minuto come ha tirato ad indovinare randomaze o di circa un'ora come ho sempre tirato ad indovinare io?

 

 *albcons wrote:*   

> l'orario continua ad essere sbagliato di un ora in avanti...boh

 

rilancio anche io con un paio di domande:

- per modificare la data hai usato il comando date ?

- se usi ntpd perchè non passi a openntpd ? (non dico che lo devi installare per forza ma è comodo e a configurazione praticamente 0, basta una riga)

----------

## lucapost

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - se usi ntpd perchè non passi a openntpd ? (non dico che lo devi installare per forza ma è comodo e a configurazione praticamente 0, basta una riga)

 

Se non si ha bisogno di avere un server ntp sul tuo pc, per gestire l'ora del sistema io consiglio di usare rdate:

```
jarod ~ # emerge -s rdate

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : rdate ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-misc/rdate

      Latest version available: 1.4-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.4-r2

      Size of files: 11 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freshmeat.net/projects/rdate/

      Description:   use TCP or UDP to retrieve the current time of another machine

      License:       GPL-2
```

11kB, solo 11kB!!!

Questa è la mia banalissima configurazione:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/rdate |grep -v '#'

RDATE_SERVER="ntp0.esat.net"

RDATE_OPTS="-s"

RDATE_TIMEOUT=60
```

e poi aggiungi l'initscript al runlevel che preferisci, o lo fai partire quando vuoi.

il tutto è equivalente a lanciate da root il comando:

```
rdate -s -t 60 ntp0.esat.net
```

Mandi.

----------

## Kernel78

```
# emerge -s openntpd

Searching...

[ Results for search key : openntpd ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-misc/openntpd

      Latest version available: 3.7_p1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 133 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.openntpd.org/

      Description:   Lightweight NTP server ported from OpenBSD

      License:       BSD

```

solo 133 kb !!! 

e la mia configurazione è

```
# grep -v '#' /etc/ntpd.conf

servers europe.pool.ntp.org

```

in più quando voglio attaccare altre macchine in rete sono già pronto e mi basta aggiungere una riga alla configurazione (per mettere openntpd in ascolto) e riavviarlo e tutte le mie macchina avranno la stessa ora.

----------

